# Convert UFS to FAT32



## vm9 (Dec 22, 2019)

How is it possible to convert UFS partition into FAT32 (or NTFS) ?


----------



## Crivens (Dec 22, 2019)

Not in place.
And why would you want to do that?


----------



## neel (Dec 23, 2019)

If you are willing to copy to a temporary disk, then yes.

Otherwise, no.

FreeBSD is not Windows. They operate differently, they use different file systems.


----------

